# Moving to Sao Paulo



## taylorware

Hello everyone. I am entering early stage conversations with my company about a move to Sao Paulo. I'm originally from the states and have had an expat experience already. (I am currently living in London).

I'm hoping to connect with a few people who can help me to identify some good sources for information to learn about different neighborhoods and lifestyles.

I will be working in the Jardim Panorama/Vila Morumbi area, and hope to find a place to live rather close to there, and will also need convenient access to both airports. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for where to look for housing? I would really like to find a small house in a quiet neighborhood that is very close to work, bars, restaurants, shopping, etc. Does such an area exist?

Thanks in advance for any help you could offer.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

My suggestion would be Morumbi itself. Close to the inner city airport and easy to get via the 'marginal' to the international airport.

I would personally suggest an apartment, due to better security, unless you have the money to live in a gated community in a house. - Very expensive.

A house on a street, in São Paulo? You being a foreigner. Won't take long before you will suffer some type of robbery.  Paulistanos suffer them all the time.


----------



## taylorware

Thanks Anthony. I'm sorry to hear there are such safety concerns. Do you think it is safe/okay to walk my dog around the neighborhood? I'm conscious this move is a big difference for my lifestyle, and want to make sure I land somewhere I will be happy with. Thanks again!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Walking dogs is fine. Plus SP has many parks. - Just keep your dog on a leash, that is all.
Is it a large dog? This can help to be a deterant to petty theft. My doberman is comforting for this reason, although my town is reletively quiet.

As I have no idea of what you expect to pay for a house or apartment, then it is difficult to comment more.
Gated housing estates (for those that can afford them,) are the best option for comfort and privacy. Many have a common area, plus you can safely walk your dog around the roads of the condominium (what we call them.)

Prepare for quite a lot of beaurocracy to bring your dog.


----------



## adalto95

I personally don't live in the area, however I know that there is a huge amount of expats living in Pinheiros and Vila Olimpia. You can find a huge variety of prices there, anything from dirt cheap to luxuriously expensive. I'd say Berrini as well. The good thing is all of these neighborhoods are on Line 8 of the CPTM, with access to Congonhas (about an hour) and Guarulhos (maybe 90 min to 2 hours).


----------



## GibsonBFG

I live in Rio de Janeiro and find Angloinfo to be a good source of information... they have a site in São Paulo too. Just google "moving to são paulo"... should come up as one of the first links. 

Best of luck


----------



## warlock233

I would suggest you to live as close to work as possible, so Morumbi would be a good option.
The reason for this is 1) traffic and 2) safety concerns (the more time you spend stuck on traffic, the more chances of something to happen.

It should be OK to go out and walk the dog, but it really depends on the surroundings of your building. Morumbi was present on the news a lot last year due to robbery and thefts. I personally try to avoid some areas when I have to drive by.

Well, I'm not sure what your company is offering you to make you want to come here, but I'm trying to do the opposite and I know many people in the same situation 

Good luck!


----------

